# Sahra Wagenknecht - Menschen bei Maischberger (Erste HD) - 26.05.2015. - 27x



## tommot1152 (28 Mai 2015)




----------



## jedes (28 Mai 2015)

leider viel zu selten gesehen. vielen dank


----------



## vivodus (28 Mai 2015)

Wagenknecht ist nicht nur eine visuelle Bereicherung.


----------



## stummel (28 Mai 2015)

Danke dafür aber bitte auch die Julia Klöcker cappen bitte!!!!


----------



## gauloises2 (28 Mai 2015)

Danke für Sarah Wagenknecht, die Frau, die die wahre Alternative für Deutschland vertritt in einer Parteienlandschaft, die ansonsten ja nur noch aus Variationen von FDP besteht.


----------



## vostein (28 Mai 2015)

Da hat man ja die freie Auswahl.....


----------



## Max100 (28 Mai 2015)

gauloises2 schrieb:


> Danke für Sarah Wagenknecht, die Frau, die die wahre Alternative für Deutschland vertritt in einer Parteienlandschaft, die ansonsten ja nur noch aus Variationen von FDP besteht.



Oh, machen wir jetzt schon Politik hier??


----------



## orgamin (28 Mai 2015)

vivodus schrieb:


> Wagenknecht ist nicht nur eine visuelle Bereicherung.



das stimmt wohl :thx:


----------



## gauloises2 (29 Mai 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Oh, machen wir jetzt schon Politik hier??



Machen wir doch ständig. Noch nicht gemerkt? - Oder hast Du hier schon einmal einen Beitrag mit Politikerinnen gesehen, in dem deren Positionierung nicht kommentiert wurde?! Ich mache es vielleicht ein bißchen unverhohlener, das ist alles.


----------



## bergmicha (29 Mai 2015)

einfach super Geil und sexy die Sahra wenn ich neben der Sitzen müßte dann hätte ich die ganze zeit eine Beule in der Hose und würde der nur auf die Beine schauen der Sahra


----------



## Chamser81 (29 Mai 2015)

gauloises2 schrieb:


> Danke für Sarah Wagenknecht, die Frau, die die wahre Alternative für Deutschland vertritt in einer Parteienlandschaft, die ansonsten ja nur noch aus Variationen von FDP besteht.



Naja


----------



## longer (30 Mai 2015)

HHmmm scharfes Teil .Danke !


----------



## m_rainer (2 Juni 2015)

sie sollte mal die Branche wechseln


----------



## MrCap (3 Juni 2015)

*Sahra hat sehr schöne Strumpfbeinchen - vielen Dank !!!*


----------



## Little Wolf (4 Juni 2015)

:thx: Danke, Sahra sah wieder umwerfend aus, im Gegensatz zu dem, was sie
von sich gab.


----------



## PXRon (4 Juni 2015)

Muss man mögen. trotzdem Danke


----------



## willy wutz (4 Juni 2015)

Zwei geile Schenkelpaare! Mit den beiden Prachtstuten ließe sich so einiges anfangen...! Ob man die unterschiedlichen Parteien wohl auch DABEI spüren würde...&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## jakob peter (7 Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank für den tollen Bildermix.


----------



## jakob peter (7 Juni 2015)

Tolle Bilder. Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## phprazor (9 Juni 2015)

Ich gebe zu, ich fand beide Beine und Figürchen hübsch.
Inhaltlich, habe ich aber eher "links" zu gehört, als den großen Blödsinn von "rechts". So ein dummes Gefasel tut schon weh.
Dennoch, toll was abgenommen, hat die Frau rechts ... nette Figur.
Und bei Sahra weiß ich, dass sie regelmässig joggt. Auch ne top Figur und ein recht nettes "Körbchen" 

Aber ich gebe auch zu: wenn die Sandra noch ihre Beinchen gezeigt hätte .... wow, das wär nen Trio gewesen und für mich hat sie die schönsten Beine. (auch hier aber wieder nur optisch. Inhaltlich geht Maischberger auch nicht.)


----------



## oneman4 (10 Juni 2015)

Sehr geile Beine, danke dafür


----------



## solo (11 Juni 2015)

was für beine!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bklasse (12 Juni 2015)

Sehr schön, Danke.


----------



## Sway1 (13 Juni 2015)

Danke für die tolle Frau:thx:


----------



## paulnelson (14 Juni 2015)

Reizende Frau die Sahra


----------



## gucky52 (14 Juni 2015)

danke für die Caps von beiden :thumbup:


----------



## gauloises2 (15 Juni 2015)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Naja



Wenn Gregor sich jetzt zurück zieht, haben wir wir hier die absolute politische Monokultur. Und das ist brandgefährlich.


----------



## blazes (15 Juni 2015)

< Ich denke nicht, daß der Rückzug vom ehemaligen Stasi-Spitzeln 'brandgefährlich' ist


----------



## wangolf (2 Juli 2015)

Eine attraktive Frau - verliert Ihre Fraulichkeit für mich allerdings bei dem Gedanken an den Partner Lafontaine ......


----------



## herrvorname (13 Juli 2015)

danke!!


----------



## galor (4 Sep. 2015)

Was ein Augenschmaus


----------



## elmuskete (16 Sep. 2015)

Schön anzusehen, aber mehr auch nicht!


----------



## jennyhass (16 Sep. 2015)

sexy beine. Danke


----------



## qwert44 (30 Nov. 2015)

:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:
Sehe sie sehr sehr gerne.......
:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------

